# The Bell Tree Fair 2016: Closing Ceremony



## Justin

Welcome to the Closing Ceremony for The Bell Tree Fair 2016.

After taking a year off in 2015, we came back this year with what I believe is the best TBT Fair ever to date! With better events, contests, and prizes than ever before, plus the addition of the championships, there was something for everyone. A larger and more active team of staff helped us run things in a more efficient and organized fashion as well. Plus, our new Project Staff team was a great addition for graphics and just generally extra manpower.

I would like to take this moment to publicly thank each and every member of our staff for their incredibly hard work on this event. And of course, thank you to all of our amazing members of the community who participated in this year's event. There's nothing to our events if nobody is here to participate!

Now that the Fair is nearly behind us, we'll hopefully soon be able to focus on some other areas of the forum that have been put off during the intense planning and hosting of the Fair over the past two months.

It's truly been a great Fair!

See you soon,
Justin



Spoiler: Information on Restocks, Raffles, Prizes, and more!



*Contest, Event, and Tournament Prizes*

*Winners of prizes in our contests, events, and tournaments can expect their tickets and collectibles to be distributed between Wednesday and Friday.*


*TBT Fair Shop Closing*

*The Fair Shop is currently scheduled to completely close on Monday, September 5th Tuesday, September 6th at 7:00PM Fair Time.* Any tickets not spent by when the Shop closes then can be assumed as lost into the abyss FOREVER! *This is your last chance to purchase any collectibles, or enter any raffles.*


*TBT Fair Raffles*

*All of the raffles in the Fair Shop are currently scheduled to close with the rest of the Shop on Monday, September 5th Tuesday, September 6th at 7:00PM Fair Time.* The winners of these raffles will be drawn and announced later in the day.


*Collectible Restocks*

We'll be holding two collectible restocks in the Fair Shop of the following items: Black Feather, White Feather, Pink Feather, Purple Feather, and Star Glow Wand. *These items will only be available for purchase by the first, second, and third winners of the contests and tournaments.*

*The winner-exclusive restocks are currently scheduled for Saturday, September 3rd at 3:00PM Fair Time and Sunday, September 4th at 3:00AM Fair Time.*

*Any remaining collectibles still left unsold afterwards will be available to everyone at 7:00PM Fair Time on Sunday, September 4th.*


*Non-Collectible Prize Claiming*

*If you purchased a non-collectible prize from the Fair Shop or win one from a raffle, you can expect a PM from Jeremy sometime next week including a link where you can submit relevant details we need.* For prizes being mailed, this will include your shipping address; for other digital prizes, this will include your NNID's region.

All of these details will be handled by Jeremy, so please contact him if you need any help or questions about the process.



*Take Our TBT Fair 2016 Survey!*​
Take our TBT Fair 2016 survey this year to make your opinions heard when we plan our next event! Many changes have been made to event, contest, and prize choices in the past based on this feedback. *Click here to complete the survey.*


----------



## Justin

*First Place by Chibi.Hoshi with 103 votes*





*Second Place by Jint with 98 tiebreaker votes (49 votes originally)*





*Third Place by Monkey D Luffy with 70 tiebreaker votes (49 votes originally)*






*VIEW THE OTHER FINALISTS BELOW*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



#2: AlienLiaru





#4: Kip





#6: Yonkorin





#7: Temari





#8: riummi





#9: umeiko





#10: windfall





#11: pawpatrolbab





#12: Oliy






If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive.

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*First Place by umeiko with 80 votes*









*Second Place by DarkDesertFox with 71 votes*









*Third Place by Zane with 53 votes*










*VIEW THE FINALISTS PAGE*
​If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive.

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*First Place by Mega_Cabbage with 96 tiebreaker votes (42 votes originally)*





*Second Place by hillaruhsaur with 59 tiebreaker votes (42 votes originally)*





*Third Place by aleonhart with 39 votes*






*VIEW THE OTHER FINALISTS BELOW*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



#2: Byngo





#3: mogyay





#5: Bloody_House





#7: LilyBloom





#8: Rosetti





#9: acaddict1





#10: TykiButterfree






If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive.

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*First Place by Snowfell with 47 votes*





*Villager name:* Dandy
*Villager species:* Sheep
*Villager personality:* Peppy
*Villager catchphrase:* Fluff
*Backstory:*
Dandy is a fluffy cream coloured sheep with yellow striped horns, and wide green eyes. She loves dandelions, and especially dandelion puffs because they look like her. Her favourite color is yellow because it's sunny and happy. The song played in her house would be Bubble Gum KK. Dandy lives to spread cheer to everyone in town, and will literally cheer when she sees you. The only thing that seems to get her down is a rainy day because the cloudy weather is so gloomy, and the rain makes her dandelion puffs fall apart.

*Second Place by mogyay with 33 votes*





*Villager name:* Azalea
*Villager species:* Sheep
*Villager personality:* Normal
*Villager catchphrase:* Bloom
*Backstory:*
Azalea is a sheep with green wool with azalea flowers spun in it, because of this villagers often mistake her for part of the scenery! Azalea loves surrounding herself with flowers and when she is not outside she can be found pottering inside her own house where she tends to a variety of flowers, so much so her house is basically a garden. However make your way to the terrace and she is always happy to make anyone tea. Please just make sure not to water her with your watering can, she doesn't like it when her wool is wet!

*Third Place by Pokemanz with 31 votes*





*Villager name:* Stein
*Villager species:* Wolf
*Villager personality:* Smug
*Villager catchphrase:* "stitch"
*Backstory:*
Stein is a smug wolf villager from the Animal Crossing series. The name "Stein" comes from the classic story of "Frankenstein". His catchphrase "stitch" is reference to getting stitches. His picture quote is reference to the Operation game.

Stein is an orange wolf with black patches on his ear, face, arm, leg, and tail. These black patches appear to be stitched on, perhaps belonging to another villager. He wears a doctor's mirror on his head. The sides of his mouth have been stitched to look like he's always smiling.

It is rumored that every "artificial" villager was created by Stein.


*VIEW THE FINALISTS PAGE*
​If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive.

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*First Place by The Pennifer with 29 votes*



			
				The Pennifer said:
			
		

> Where are you going my lovely girl? -- "I'm going to the fair"
> Why that is fine, you shall have fun, and what shall you do there?
> "I seek to find the fairest fare - a food that is sublime"
> So what exactly is this food you search for at this time?
> 
> 
> "Ah, well, let me tell about it, it's a most intriguing tale
> Of a morsel so delightful that it makes all others pale
> It is sweet and light and crispy and the taste is heaven sent
> And I know if I can find it I will be at last content"
> 
> 
> Please tell me more, my dearie, for I see your mind is set,
> And what's it's name, my sweet girl, for you haven't told me yet?
> "The name is most perplexing. It is called an Elephant Ear
> And though it seems misleading, it's taste is without peer"
> 
> 
> An elephant ear!? My silly girl! But surely you must jest
> "I kid you not, dear mother, It is just as I've expressed!
> It is Fair food at its finest and it's been described just so;
> A cinnamon dusted sugar treat of crispy deep fried dough."
> ...................................
> 
> 
> So I'm off to seek my treasure and will joyfully make my start
> By wending with great pleasure through the trail of vendor carts.
> The food is so enticing. The aromas tantalize.
> (The smell of frying onions could distract me from my prize.)
> 
> 
> The twinkling Fair pavilions with their lights are blazing bright
> And the Ferris wheel illuminates the dark blue summer night
> I will check them all out later but for now I'm mission bound
> I wont seek out these other joys until my prize is found.
> 
> 
> And there at last I see it. On the corner on my right
> The marquis lights are dazzling spelling out my hearts delight.
> "Elephant Ears " the lettering in blazing white on red!
> There is only a small lineup and I hurry on ahead.
> 
> 
> The counter girl is laughing as she tends to every buyer
> She is surely not a stranger to this kind of keen desire
> She hands it to me smiling and I grasp my Elephant Ear!
> Then I find a little table set conveniently near.
> 
> 
> I gaze at it in pleasure, at its fragrant warm perfection
> Then I take a bite of heaven from this wondrous Fair confection.
> There's nothing left but crumbs now as I rise up from my seat
> I sigh with sweet contentment, with my appetite replete.
> 
> 
> I am free to further wander now. Take in the sounds and sights
> The warm Fair air reverberates with music in the night
> I find some neon glow sticks that I wear with childish pride
> As I mingle with the happy crowd I'm deeply satisfied.



*Second Place by pandapples with 22 votes*



			
				pandapples said:
			
		

> Boxed in with little room to breathe.
> Bustling bodies running past without a care.
> Sitting close, shoulder to shoulder, knee to knee.
> Pick me? I’ll come with you anywhere.
> 
> 
> Bright lights and colorful signs.
> I don’t cost much… only a dime.
> Waiting my turn in line,
> But the other me was chosen this time.
> 
> 
> As the night lingers on my load becomes free
> I cannot see, but I feel the light
> Another stops before us. Maybe just maybe
> Maybe this one might?
> 
> 
> “That one is so cute!”
> “It has no eyes. It’s creepy.”
> I stared back with empty eyes, mute.
> Saddened, but smiled sheepishly.
> 
> 
> A laugh cried out,
> “That’s why I like him!”
> And without a doubt
> Nickels were placed in.
> 
> 
> The buzz of metal wrapped itself around me
> One try, and I was free!
> 
> 
> No more stuffed with stuffin'
> Only stuffed with lovin'



*Third Place by debinoresu with 20 votes*



			
				debinoresu said:
			
		

> Thinking back, in my youth
> I never realized we had less
> and what we couldn't afford to do,
> because I was raised to make the best
> out of the company I belonged to.
> 
> Most memorable were summer nights,
> where stars and sparklers,
> roasting marshmallows and bonfires,
> served as our only lights.
> I danced around the sparks and embers,
> singing mindless words I can't quite remember.
> 
> My mother, though she coddled me,
> endowed a sparkler, carefully
> with tiny hands gripped down the rod
> held far away, I stared and awed.
> 
> The sparkler dropped, my attention taken
> by an outlying illumination
> when it was gone, another gleamed
> as i surveyed, more swarmed and teemed.
> A mason jar clutched in my grasp,
> the fireflies were caught and capped.
> 
> My mother, then, she guided me
> unscrew the lid and set them free.
> I watched as they poured out in streams
> and blended with the starry sea.
> 
> A sweet smell then turned my head,
> roasted marshmallows, I begged to be fed
> I fussed and huffed as it cooled off
> but my restlessness was simply met with a scoff
> and then, finally, my patience delivered
> a gooey warm s'more was mine to devour
> 
> a sticky mess of my hands and face,
> graham cracker crumbs twined in dress lace.
> mom wipes my hands and cleans off my mouth,
> but my outfit's a loss that long since went south.
> With a throwaway dress and my brother in tow,
> we rolled down the hill with shrieks of pure joy
> 
> It'd gotten late, and I'd gotten tired
> exhausted from the excitement transpired.
> Streaks of light guiding the car down the road,
> head against seat belt, my blinking slowed,
> eyelids gone heavy, they came to a close.
> 
> Oh, how I miss having summers like those.




*VIEW THE FINALISTS PAGE*
​If your entry was not nominated and you would like to share it, you may wish to do so now in Share Your Entries thread. It will be moved and locked to The Museum board soon as a publicly accessible archive.

*VIEW SHARE YOUR ENTRIES THREAD*​


----------



## Justin

*Contest Winners*

*First Place**
Chibi.Hoshi, umeiko, Mega_Cabbage, Snowfell, The Pennifer*
- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 60 Fair Tickets

*Second Place**
Jint, DarkDesertFox, hillaruhsaur, mogyay, pandapples*
- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 45 Fair Tickets

*Third Place**
Monkey D Luffy, Zane, aleonhart, Pokemanz, debinoresu*
- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Rainbow Feather (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 35 Fair Tickets

In addition to the standard prizes, all of our contest winners (including tournaments top three) will feature a special coloured username for a limited time. This coloured username will also grant them exclusive access to two collectible restocks in the Fair Shop on the weekend. See the spoiler in the first post of this thread for more details.


*Tournament Winners*






*First Place**
Zigzag991*
- Pokeball (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 60 Fair Tickets
- 120 TBT Bells

*Second Place**
KarlaKGB*
- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 45 Fair Tickets
- 90 TBT Bells

*Third Place**
Bosca*
- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 25 Fair Tickets
- 50 TBT Bells

*Fourth Place**
Darkbrussel*
- 15 Fair Tickets
- 20 TBT Bells






*First Place**
ThePhil*
- Wii U LAN Adapter
- Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 56 Fair Tickets
- 120 TBT Bells

*Second Place**
Toastarific*
- Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 32 Fair Tickets
- 90 TBT Bells

*Third Place**
Bowie*
- Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 18 Fair Tickets
- 50 TBT Bells

*Fourth Place**
Navi*
- 14 Fair Tickets
- 20 TBT Bells

*Fifth Place**
AkatsukiYoshi, improper*
- 7 Fair Tickets

*Seventh Place**
maarowak, OviRy8*
- 3 Fair Tickets


*Event Winners*

*Bucket of Paint Favourites*
CometCatcher
Jacob
BungoTheElf
nvll
thoraofasgard

*Caption The Picture Favourites*
BluePikachu47
Monkey D Luffy
pandapples
kayleee
megumin
Byngo

*Chopped Favourites*
Macaron126
Dogemon
Heyden
Chaicow
PandaNikita
Macaron126

*Count Inside The Bottle Closest Guesses*
aleonhart
AlienLiaru
Zane
Araie
derezzed

*Discord Trivia Night Winners*
Coach
pokedude14
Sparro
Neester14
oath2order

*House of Mirrors Bonus Challenge Winner*
nvll

*New Leaf Photo Challenge Favourites*
Chibi.Hoshi
Cosmic Kid
aleshapie
Meliara
sizzi
DaCoSim

*Paint The Night Favourites*
p e p p e r
Cosmic Kid
Makoto
Chibi.Hoshi
Rosetti

*Scavenger Hunt Staff Favourite Raffle*
pechue

*Crescent Moon Wand Leftover Tickets Fair Raffle*
Karmen0730

All event winners receive...
...one animated Crescent Moon Glow Wand! (Shop Collectible) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...and a varying bonus amount of tickets depending on the event!

Only one collectible is awarded per person.



*Please give your congratulations
to all of our winners!*

_These prizes will be distributed soon.
Tickets for sure before the restock of course!_​


----------



## Justin

*Raffle Winners*​
*Animal Crossing Perler Bead Sprite with Prize Pack*






*Winners:*
Charlise
Maxibear42​

*Animal Crossing Fossil Pillow with Prize Pack*






*Winner:*
Idfldnsndt​

*Animal Crossing amiibo Card Pack*






*Winners:*
marylu
Crash​

*Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer Download Code (NA)*






*Winner:*
kazaf​

*Nintendo amiibo of Your Choice*






*Winners:*
Coach
KaydeeKrunk​

*Nintendo eShop Gift Card*






*Winners:*
DarkDesertFox
TykiButterfree
peoyne​

*Crescent Moon Wand Leftover Tickets Raffle*






*Winner:*




By the way of video, because that's the *cool thing* to *do now*.


Spoiler



Karmen0730




*Super Duper Mega Leftover Tickets Raffle*






















*Winner:*
Debra - Red Feather
Shinrai - Yellow Feather
roseflower - Green Feather
Loveablegal - Blue Feather
thoraofasgard - Flower Glow Wand
GoldieJoan - Flower Glow Wand
maeki - Flower Glow Wand
Ani - Heart Glow Wand
ThePhil - Heart Glow Wand
Rosetti - Heart Glow Wand​


Collectible prizes will be distributed by myself soon. Non-collectible prizes will be handled by Jeremy, you can expect a PM from him soon with more information on claiming your prize. This goes for the non-raffle purchases as well.

Congratulations to all of our winners!


----------



## Justin

*Spend Your Leftover Tickets!*

*Don't have enough tickets left to purchase anything in the TBT Fair Shop?
Throw your leftover tickets into our two leftover raffles to wrap up the Fair!

*

*Crescent Moon Wand Leftover Tickets Raffle*​
For just 1 Ticket, you can enter to potentially win your very last chance at the limited edition animated Crescent Moon Glow Wand collectible. Each user may only enter this raffle once. Previous Crescent Moon winners are not eligible to win.


*Super Duper Mega Leftover Tickets Raffle*​
For just 1 Ticket, you can enter to potentially win one of the following common collectible prizes listed below. Multiple entries are encouraged, but they are only to increase your chances of winning a prize. Your name will be skipped for winning any additional prizes if you win one.

*Prizes:*

1 Red Feather
1 Yellow Feather
1 Green Feather
1 Blue Feather
1 Flower Glow Wand
1 Flower Glow Wand
1 Flower Glow Wand
1 Heart Glow Wand
1 Heart Glow Wand
1 Heart Glow Wand


----------



## Justin

Have an extra post here so that it all fits nicely on a full page for those on 10 posts per page.


----------



## Sholee

Thanks to the staff for the amazing fair! Definitely the best one yet. I had a lot of fun and looking forward to the next events planned. and YAYY to 1 ticket raffle. :]


----------



## Kirbystarship

Congrats to the contest winners.


----------



## debinoresu

oh 3rd place is 35 tickets??? i thought it was only 15

what a pleasant surprise omg

thank you to everyone who voted for me 0:


----------



## piske

CONGRATS to all winners :> and again, THANK YOU SO MUCH STAFF! <3


----------



## Laudine

Congratulations to the winners!!  I really enjoyed looking through all entries, great job to all participants!

Thank you everyone as well, for the kind words about the fair. I'm really glad that you enjoyed all the fair has to offer  A big thank you too for the staff, you're all an absolute pleasure to work with, and all of your hard works and dedication continue to blow my mind!

And whew, now that the Fair is over, I can finally rest and catch some sle-



Justin said:


> Now that the Fair is nearly behind us, we'll hopefully soon be able to focus on some other areas of the forum that have been put off during the intense planning and hosting of the Fair over the past two months.



...oh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thanks for hosting the event Justin!


----------



## debinoresu

Laudine said:


> x



y'all devote so much time to this forum take a VACATION


----------



## pandapples

congratulations to everyone! is it possible to request getting the rainbow feather before moon wand? I dunno how distribution works but thought I'd try asking. thanks!


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats to all the contest winners, and thank you AMAZING STAFF for the AMAZING fair! You guys really outdid yourselves this year!


----------



## Jacob

Thank you staff of TBT for an _amazing_ event, I had a lot of fun in this one 
Congrats to everyone who got the collectibles they were hoping for (I know I did :,) )

Congratulations especially to *Zane*, *Chibi.Hoshi*, *Aleonhart*, *Pandapples*, and *Luffy* who won a trophy, rainbow feather, AND crescent wand. dang you guys really are talented 

Can't wait for future TBT events, the extra staff really set the bar high no pressure tho


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob said:


> Congratulations especially to *Zane*, *Chibi.Hoshi*, *Aloenhart*, *Pandapples*, and *Luffy* who won a trophy, rainbow feather, AND crescent wand. dang you guys really are talented



I would like to high five oath2order and DaCoSim for winning both the green pinwheel from 2014 and crescent moon wand from this fair.


----------



## Reese

Congrats to all the contest, event, and tournament winners!! So many talented ppl here! :0 And of course a huge thanks to the staff for your tireless efforts carrying out this fair, y'all are superstars. Looking forward to the next one B)


----------



## You got mail!

Thank you staff for all the awesome events in this fair. And shoutout to Tom for the fun races in Mario kart 8  
Also yay, I was wondering if I'd ripped my last single ticket or see if there's anything with it. thanks!


----------



## Zane

Thank you to all the staff for another awesome fair!!!!!! The time and work that must have gone into all the events (and prizes) is incredible, and you have all done an amazing job! I have to say that the graphics were especially gorgeous this year, right down to the tree banner - the tree looks gr8 with stars in it. It was also very sweet to offer more opportunities to get the animated collectible (like in events that didn't give it out last fair e.g. house of mirrors, scavenger hunt, caption the picture).. and to award the ties ofc, love u guys for that<33 

& I can't say enough how surprised and honored I am not only to have been nominated in the signature/avatar contest but to have placed! To anyone who liked my entry, you're the best!!!! I appreciate it more than you shall ever know, and not just because idk who you are LOL (the anonymous polls were a good idea btw)
The rainbow feather was the last collectible I really wanted but I didn't think I'd ever actually win one so I'm just so excited  (ʃƪ⋆❛ ∀ ❛⋆) I almost didn't even participate this year because of how busy I've been this summer but luckily the glow wands charmed me into it. Bronze is my new fav color, bless y'all, and congrats to all the other winners & nominees!

(JUSTIN GET SOME SLEEP!!)


----------



## sizzi

Congrats to everyone! This was an amazing fair! Thanks to the staff for being so sweet and put together during what was surely a stressful time... I am quite sad this has ended


----------



## Lancelot

Thanks for hosting the fair, it was really fun! Congratulations to the winners and thank you everyone who voted for me ;o;


----------



## aleshapie

Again, reminded of how proud I am to be a part of such an awesome forum, with great peeps! This fair has really outdone itself! Way to go, guys! Thanks to all of you awesome mods who continue to occupy our minds, enrich our souls and outrage our TBT bank accounts! 

Thanks for an amazing fair!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also...

"Contest, Event, and Tournament Prizes

Winners of prizes in our contests, events, and tournaments can expect their tickets and collectibles to be distributed between Wednesday and Friday."

Jubs...I know you are tired...but Wednesday as in YESTERDAY or next week??


----------



## Byngo

congrats to all the winners : )))


----------



## Justin

aleshapie said:


> Also...
> 
> "Contest, Event, and Tournament Prizes
> 
> Winners of prizes in our contests, events, and tournaments can expect their tickets and collectibles to be distributed between Wednesday and Friday."
> 
> Jubs...I know you are tired...but Wednesday as in YESTERDAY or next week??



As in yesterday. This was drafted for being posted yesterday as it would have been without the tiebreaker polls.


----------



## chapstick

nice and neat justin, good job


----------



## Justin

pandapples said:


> congratulations to everyone! is it possible to request getting the rainbow feather before moon wand? I dunno how distribution works but thought I'd try asking. thanks!



Uhhhh I usually don't do anything like that as it would kind of make the process a bit of a nightmare keeping in mind everyone's line-ups. I will keep it in mind though, but no promises. Anyone else expecting a prize is welcome to PM me too then if they have a request of this manner; but again, not making any promises.


----------



## Tensu

CONGRATS TO ALL THE CONTEST WINNERS!!! And thanks staff for the wonderful fair!


----------



## roseflower

Congrats to the winners and thank you staff for an amazing fair


----------



## Ichigo.

pretty stoked right now!! congratulations to all the winners


----------



## Araie

Congratulations to all the winners! I absolutely love all of your entries! They are all so amazing! Until the next fair then, I suppose!


----------



## Pokemanz

I won something?! I'm honestly shocked lol!

Congrats to all the winners, and thank you staff for another great fair!


----------



## kayleee

YAY I get a moon wand I never win anything!!!! Thanks for the fun fair staff ya'll did fantastic


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Laudine said:


> And whew, now that the Fair is over, I can finally rest and catch some sle-
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh.



JUBS WHAT THE HECKIE YOU PROMISED

But yes, congrats to all the winners! It was a lot of fun being on the opposite end of the fair this time around and interesting to run a few events.


----------



## DaCoSim

First off, I'd like to express so much gratitude to our mods and admins. Wow, you guys did such a bad @$$ job on this years fair!!!! I was amazed by the new events and contests. I really did try and participate in everything! (Except discord and the tournaments cuz I was always at work for those.   )Laudine, your line art, and banners were amazeballs!!! I luved the bucket of paint event!! I hope it comes back again! Tina, your paint the night was super fun! Peter, oh Peter, lmao, you were such a good sport!!! Yours was def my fav this year, lol!!!! Oblivia, I have always loved the scavenger hunts, but u really made it super fun this year. Tom, even though I didn't win the last Chopped (  ), it was soooooo fun creating stuff!!!! Murray, you picked some GREAT pics to caption! Luved it!!! And Jubs, oh Jubs. I STILL see koopa in that last mirror!!!!! They were great though!!!! Jake! Great job on your first contest hosting! Same goes to you Jeremy!!! We sure had some talent show up to all of these!!! Thx guys for making the fair the best ever!!! Kudos to you guys!!!!

And CONGRATS to all the winners! So impressed with our tbt talent!!!! Also impressed with all our finalists and non finalists. It takes a lot to have the guts to enter a contest. I proud of all of you!!!


----------



## Horus

Justin said:


> Now that the Fair is nearly behind us, we'll hopefully soon be able to focus on some other areas of the forum that have been put off during the intense planning and hosting of the Fair over the past two months.
> 
> See you soon,
> Justin








I got a few suggestions. :^)


----------



## Laudine

Tom said:


> JUBS WHAT THE HECKIE YOU PROMISED
> 
> But yes, congrats to all the winners! It was a lot of fun being on the opposite end of the fair this time around and interesting to run a few events.



Ikr?? Sorry Tom, looks like we'll never sleep anymore 

Great job on Chopped and MK8 by the way, I enjoyed seeing your ingredient ideas and your picks. I actually plan to try making the eclair bread pudding this weekend! 




Horus said:


> I got a few suggestions. :^)


Let me take a wild guess, morning theme??




DaCoSim said:


> Laudine, your line art, and banners were amazeballs!!! I luved the bucket of paint event!! I hope it comes back again!


Aw thank you so much, I'm so glad you enjoyed it!! I had fun making the line arts as well  I really love what you did with your entry, and gasp I saw your finished bonus pieces as well. They're stunning!! I'll make sure to leave a comment on your thread later!


----------



## The Pennifer

Congratulations to all who won prizes ... I loved looking over every single entry!  
I am speechless with delight to have won the Poetry contest ... At long last I will get a Rainbow feather! ... I can't even begin to express my happiness! Thank you to everyone who voted for me  
I want to express thanks to the staff who worked so hard to pull this all together! It is my favourite Fair of all!
The events were so much fun and challenging and the presentation art and banners just visually stunning! I am so sad it's all over!


----------



## Horus

Laudine said:


> Let me take a wild guess, morning theme??








Why


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Where do I even begin, the amount of time and effort put into this one fair was outstanding. I can only imagine the amount of work that went behind the scenes! Definitely one of the best fairs/events on TBT to date!

This is the second time I have placed first in the art contest, and it still blows me away beyond belief. Placing as a finalist in the eyes of the staff, the amount of votes I got on my work from everyone, and even if its just feedback or a simple compliment. It all means so much to me. Compared to my entry from the last fair in 2014, I have come a long way and I felt that one win pushed me and gave me so much confidence in my work that I didn't have back then. I can't express how much this means to me, I really can't because I am terrible at wording and I feel like I am rambling but thank you, seriously thank you.

And of course, congratulations to all contest winners, tournament winners, and winners of a crescent moon wand! And thank the staff again for another wonderful event!


----------



## hestu

I just wanna thank the staff for how awesome this fair was; I expected to have fun, but I never imagined to have quite this much fun, or to actually win one of the contests.  On that note, thanks to everyone who voted for me (you guys are awesome), congrats to the rest of the winners, and to everyone else who shared their submissions--I loved every single one of them!


----------



## Capeet

This community is just amazing! Thank you staff for the incredible Fair and for putting so much time and effort into it. I really appreciate all the work you did to make this fair as great as it was. I'm truly amazed by how much you guys are ready to do for this community. Just...thank you.

I want to thank everyone else too. There's a LOT of talent on these forums! I loved seeing all your creativity and skilled entries. Congratulations to the winners and everyone else too! Thank you for the effort you put into your entries in the events and competitions. They were so much fun to look at.

I've just had to much fun and can't believe this is the first TBT event I've taken part in. I must have missed to much..! I'm definitely going to participate in future events too. One last time... thank you! It's pleasure to be a part of this community.


----------



## sej

First off, I want to congratulate all of the winners! Your entries were absolutely amazing! Also congrats to everyone who got in the top ten as well, all of your entries were lovely! Also, those who shared their entries, well done, they were all fantastic!
Second of all, thank *you* staff sooooo much! You really have made this fair very enjoyable and exciting! You have also put in a lot of work, thank you for that as well! Now you deserve a rest aha.
Last but not least, I had soooooo much fun, so thank you everyone for being a good sport!


----------



## Alienfish

Grats to all the winners!

Took the survey as well so hopefully the Fair will return with some improvements in the future!


----------



## SharJoY

Congrats to the winners!  The submissions were amazing, so much so that I had a difficult time choosing on some categories  my favorites.


----------



## mogyay

ok so first off thank you so much to all the admins and mods, something this size must take so much time, dedication and planning and i can't appreciate enough what you guys do for all of us! it sounds really lame but i've never felt so much a part of a community before until tbt and you guys do so much to bring us all together and yeah, thanks 

thank you for everyone who voted for me!!! can't believe i managed to get second place aaaa! CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND PARTICIPANTS y'all amazing!


----------



## KarlaKGB

thx for organising this, and especially jake for running the pokemon tournament


----------



## Invisible again

Congrats to the winners! And awesome job on the fair, TBT staff! It was fun! c:


----------



## TykiButterfree

I would like to thank the staff for their hard work on the fair. It was very fun. Also congratulations to all of the winners.  This was the first time I was nominated for any of the contests so that was kind of cool too.


----------



## Javocado

Congratulations to the winners in the Contests, Events, and Championship series! This Fair was a real hoot and I'm looking forward to the next one that will have unlimited Red Balloons in the Shop xoxo.


----------



## Malaionus

Justin said:


>



That picture is unsettlingly realistic


----------



## cornimer

Congratulations to all the winners! 

Thanks to all the staff for hosting such a great fair. It was incredibly well put together and so much fun!


----------



## Araie

Oh! I forgot to say: thanks so much to everyone that made this fair possible! I honestly can't even begin to imagine how much detail and planning that must have gone into this. Everything was well thought out and just so perfect all in all. By far the best event I've participated in so far!


----------



## mintellect

Congrats to this winners; this fair was a blast.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Perfectly describes how I feel right now...




Thank you so much tbt staff! This fair has been amazing! ​


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thank you staff for hosting this amazing fair! This is by far the best event on the forums I have participated in since I joinded almost a year ago!

Congratulations to all the winners of the contests, events and the tournaments! 

THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Trundle

Why should the fun stop here? We should have a 

*TBT GAME NIGHT!*

weekly.


----------



## Jake

Glad everyone enjoyed the fair!


----------



## Horus

Trundle said:


> Why should the fun stop here? We should have a
> 
> *TBT GAME NIGHT!*
> 
> weekly.









I want it to happen.

Like a voice channel on TBT's Discord.

Or a night theme.

I made myself sad.


----------



## kayleee

When do I get my crescent glow wand plz


----------



## The Pennifer

Can someone help me verify this?
... _The winner-exclusive restocks are currently scheduled for Saturday, September 3rd at 3:00PM Fair Time and Sunday, September 4th at 3:00AM Fair Time._

So, do I understand from this, (omg I hope I have it right!!) ... That my first opportunity to redeem my tickets will be 12:00 noon Saturday, September 3rd, since I am on PST here in BC Canada, three hours time difference?

Currently it is 9:54 PM Fair time and 6:59 PM my time 

And OMG!!! Look  at all my lovely tickies!!!  I don't even want to spend them!! never mind ... Yes I do!!


----------



## Heyden

will the wands be sent out before the shop closes?


----------



## Justin

The Pennifer said:


> Can someone help me verify this?
> ... _The winner-exclusive restocks are currently scheduled for Saturday, September 3rd at 3:00PM Fair Time and Sunday, September 4th at 3:00AM Fair Time._
> 
> So, do I understand from this, (omg I hope I have it right!!) ... That my first opportunity to redeem my tickets will be 12:00 noon Saturday, September 3rd, since I am on PST here in BC Canada, three hours time difference?
> 
> Currently it is 9:54 PM Fair time and 6:59 PM my time
> 
> And OMG!!! Look  at all my lovely tickies!!!  I don't even want to spend them!! never mind ... Yes I do!!



Yup, that's right my fellow BCer!



kayleee said:


> When do I get my crescent glow wand plz





Heyden said:


> will the wands be sent out before the shop closes?



soon


----------



## Antonio

so, what's in the prize pack...


----------



## The Pennifer

Justin said:


> Yup, that's right my fellow BCer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon



Thank you, Justin! Why did I not twig before that you are from Beautiful BC  ... Vancouver?


----------



## aleshapie

Why...why...why do you love torturing us, Jubs? What did we do to deserve such pain and torment??


----------



## pandapples

whoa pink thanks


----------



## DaCoSim

Nice!!! You guys look good in pink!!!!


----------



## Bowie

Oh, so _this_ is why I'm pink. I'm fabulous!


----------



## Justin

Get off invisible mode then! 

Those pink names are your ticket to the restocks.


----------



## Aquari

woah lucky!!


----------



## mintellect

My user title is pink, is that close enough


----------



## Bowie

Aye, aye, captain. I don't have any tickets left, though, so I'm gonna miss out on the winner exclusive ones. I should've probably saved a few instead of throwing them all on the raffles!


----------



## debinoresu

AHHH pink!!! im so happy i wish i could keep the pink omg. im gonna screenshot myself pink with a bunch of diff avatars


----------



## hestu

omg thank you, staff; the pink is perfect <3


----------



## Vizionari

love the pink, looks nice on y'all


----------



## debinoresu

OH ALSO the fair time clock banner is gone for me, what time zone is fair time exactly? i wanna be prepped for the restocks


----------



## Heyden

debinoresu said:


> OH ALSO the fair time clock banner is gone for me, what time zone is fair time exactly? i wanna be prepped for the restocks


EST, I think the first restock is in 14 hours and 41 mins from now


----------



## The Pennifer

Ooooo! Love the pink!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm glad I participated in the fair this year. I had a blast! Thank you to the staff for all of the effort, hosting, creativity, and hard work that was put into this fair.


----------



## Pokemanz

Whoa pink! I'm not really much of a pink person but I really like how this looks.


----------



## The Pennifer

Did someone already say this? ... Guess we are tickled pink to win! ... Lol


----------



## Justin

debinoresu said:


> OH ALSO the fair time clock banner is gone for me, what time zone is fair time exactly? i wanna be prepped for the restocks



Just check out the Fair boards to see the clock banner. It's Eastern Daylight Time (EDT).

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/difference.html?p1=179


----------



## Kuroh

Congratulations to everyone~ All of the entries were stunning this year, you guys are so amazing!! I really enjoyed participating in the TBT Fair for the first time! Thank you to everyone who enjoyed my entry, it really means so much ; v ;

Also thank you to the staff for putting all of this together <3


----------



## Ichigo.

the pink is beautiful! omg i'm so glad the only time i'll prob have a colored username is that time it happens to be pink  i forgot to say it in my first post due to the rush of excitement, but thanks to all the staff for putting together such a fun fair!


----------



## Bowie

Very tempted to temporarily change my avatar and signature to something that matches my new name colour.


----------



## Jake

aleshapie said:


> Why...why...why do you love torturing us, Jubs? What did we do to deserve such pain and torment??



You know what you did


----------



## Seroja

I didn't have time (nor the motivation lol) to join the fair this year but I could see how much fun everyone was having!! thank you so much to the tbt staff for hosting such a marvelous event for us! Laudine sayang, your banners were the life of the event imo. 

and also congratulations to all the winners and staff favourites, I enjoyed looking at your entries so much!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Heyden

ahhh glow wand is so pretty


----------



## Pokemanz

Gonna miss my shamrocks but these two trophies are worth showing off. 

i have so many tasty cakes from lineup stuff help


----------



## Meliara

I <3 the glow wands sooo much! Thank you, thank you!!!

Also, thank you mods/admins for putting on the fair for us. Your time and talents are very much appreciated. It was perfect. =)


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow, the fair collectibles shop looks depressing with all the limited items hidden away


----------



## ZebraQueen

This fair has been great 
Can't wait for next one
And here hoping I win the raffle of bead sprite
I need that raffle win to have 2
Savannah and zebstrika 
If not.... then I'm happy with Savannah because I bought one directly 
Though I also participate on the pillow raffle if I win.... maybe a trade..jejeje


----------



## Bloody_House

Thank you to all the tbt staff's!!


----------



## Snowfell

Thank you to the staff for such a great fair! Congrats to all the winners! And thank you to everyone that voted for my design a villager entry, I'm so glad so many people liked it!


----------



## DaCoSim

Thx Jubs!!! Luvin this gorgeous wand!!!


----------



## sizzi

Thanks for the lovely wand! It's simply gorgeous


----------



## King Dorado

Congrats to all the contest winners, the prize collectibles look great!

kudos to everyone on the staff for a successful Fair, and thank you for the fun events.

I most enjoyed seeing my friends get contest wins,
and seeing how much fun Laudine was having (i thought you were shy? dont let the mods turn you too evil!)


----------



## Togekid

Thank you so much for this fair 
I didn't have time to participate in as much as I wanted to as I was away for a good chunk of it, but regardless, I was nominated (still coming to terms with that) for the poetry contest which is an absolute honour! Thank you staff


----------



## Peter

Congratulations to all our winners! I had such a great time looking through the entries, we've got some super talented people here

Thanks to the kind words from you all! It's very rewarding to see that everyone enjoyed themselves, and that the months of planning were all worth it 

Here's to the next event!

I'll miss our starry tree


----------



## mogyay

turned off invisible mode for the first time in months so i can be obnoxious with this cute new user colour hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

by months i mean years lol


----------



## Byngo

ayy crescent moon glow wand lmao


----------



## Araie

Thanks for the wand! I honestly didn't even expect to get one, so it was definitely a nice little surprise.


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> turned off invisible mode for the first time in months so i can be obnoxious with this cute new user colour hehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> by months i mean years lol



tbh i don't bother with that mode unless i feel like stalking for fun lol


----------



## aleshapie

I love my wand!!


----------



## King Dorado

ah man, now i'm reminded that i was only one buttermint away from getting a moon wand.

one.  lousy. mint.


----------



## Bowie

Congratulations to all of this year's winners and participants!

I had such a great time and this is exactly what I like to see from this community, and the reason why I've stayed so long. Very, very glad to have gotten third place in my tournament, and have temporarily(?) hidden all my birthstone collectibles to make way for my trophy. Hoping I win some of the raffles yet (one of which I spent all of my tickets on in the hopes of winning), and I hope some of you less fortunate guys get something good as well!

Again, had such a great time. Thank you to all the staff for their amazing work and effort!


----------



## OviRy8

Justin said:


> *First Place**
> ThePhil*
> - Wii U LAN Adapter
> - Gold Trophy (Shop Collectible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 56 Fair Tickets
> - 120 TBT Bells
> 
> *Second Place**
> Toastarific*
> - Silver Trophy (Shop Collectible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 32 Fair Tickets
> - 90 TBT Bells
> 
> *Third Place**
> Bowie*
> - Bronze Trophy (Shop Collectible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 18 Fair Tickets
> - 50 TBT Bells
> 
> *Fourth Place**
> Navi*
> - 14 Fair Tickets
> - 20 TBT Bells
> 
> *Fifth Place**
> AkatsukiYoshi, improper*
> - 7 Fair Tickets
> 
> *Seventh Place**
> maarowak, OviRy8*
> - 3 Fair Tickets​



 senpai noticed me

---Post Merge---

Congrats to all the winners and thank you to the staff for an amazing Fair! I've only been on here a couple months and I love it here already. Special shoutouts to Laudine and ThePhil. Laudine, the graphics you made were utterly spectacular! Phil, thank you so much for keeping the Smash tournament hype af.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to all! I had quite some fun this year.

 I'm so going to get that star glow wand.


----------



## brownboy102

Moon wand is looking good!


----------



## Nightmares

Sparro said:


> Moon wand is looking good!



--


----------



## debinoresu

yay! got what i wanted. restock anxiety is gone  thank god i dont gotta stay up till 2am


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

debinoresu said:


> yay! got what i wanted. restock anxiety is gone  thank god i dont gotta stay up till 2am



Me too! Only 5 black feathers restocked...and I got one! ;v;


----------



## debinoresu

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Me too! Only 5 black feathers restocked...and I got one! ;v;



high five!!!


----------



## Ichigo.

i wanted a white feather and got one! now to use half of the rest of my tickets for a patch and half for a raffle


----------



## debinoresu

i just need to decide what glow wand i want to use the rest of my tickets for...


----------



## Nightmares

debinoresu said:


> i just need to decide what glow wand i want to use the rest of my tickets for...



Flower as you've already got a heart one haha


----------



## Lancelot

Idk whether to wait for a black feather or buy a white feather and a star glow wand


----------



## mogyay

yay got white!


----------



## debinoresu

Nightmares said:


> Flower as you've already got a heart one haha



i decided on heart for symmetry sake. if i decide i want a flow i can sell a heart and buy a flower


----------



## Vizionari

How many of each were restocked?


----------



## Antonio

Shattered said:


> so, what's in the prize pack...


Or when will it be announced...


----------



## pandapples

5 black, 6 white, 8 pink, 8 purple, 15 star.


----------



## Pokemanz

Are we allowed to enter all the raffles more than once for greater chance or just the 1-ticket ones? I might just sink my tickets into the raffles I'd like to win.


----------



## brownboy102

Pokemanz said:


> Are we allowed to enter all the raffles more than once for greater chance or just the 1-ticket ones? I might just sink my tickets into the raffles I'd like to win.



You are allowed to do so, but if you get drawn more than once, they'll throw your ticket away and not count it.


----------



## Nightmares

debinoresu said:


> i decided on heart for symmetry sake. if i decide i want a flow i can sell a heart and buy a flower



Hmm looks good actually


----------



## Zane

caption the picture moon sticks say "captain the picture" on them btw
 which i think is p cute


----------



## Heyden

pandapples said:


> 5 black, 6 white, 8 pink, 8 purple, 15 star.


so i guess they're basically doubling the public stock, wow


----------



## Koopa K

Yay to all of the lucky, talented winners! And thanks for the raffles! Seriously, you staff people really worked your butts off for this event! Take a vacation, y'all deserve it!


----------



## CometCatcher

WOOOOOOOOOO CONGRATS EVERYONE!

What a lovely and exciting fair! Thank you! ^D^


----------



## DaCoSim

Fingers crossed that our 1st place poetry winner can nab a black feather. She wants it so bad!!! Good luck Pen!!!


----------



## Heyden

DaCoSim said:


> Fingers crossed that our 1st place poetry winner can nab a black feather. She wants it so bad!!! Good luck Pen!!!


I'm pretty sure she's got it in the bag ;] theres gonna 5 restocked (probably) and only 2 contest winners with enough for 1 haha


----------



## Rio_

Thank you so, so, so much to everyone who put this fair together! <3 <3 <3 Thank you so much for your hard work and dedication!

Congrats to all the winners, your work was so amazing!  And thank you to everyone else who shared their lovely entries- your work was also amazing *__* 

I'm so sad it's over


----------



## Vizionari

Heyden said:


> I'm pretty sure she's got it in the bag ;] theres gonna 5 restocked (probably) and only 2 contest winners with enough for 1 haha



I hope that means leftovers, but it doesn't matter because I don't have enough to buy a black feather anyway haha ;u;


----------



## Heyden

Vizionari said:


> I hope that means leftovers, but it doesn't matter because I don't have enough to buy one anyway haha ;u;


Yeah there will be plenty I'm pretty sure o_o my friend said there were 7 pinks and 8 purples in stock 2 hours after the restock still, and like 2 star wands??


----------



## Justin

Yup, lots of leftovers like I've mentioned in many posts would probably happen. I actually think we're gonna have far more leftovers than there are enough tickets around to purchase and lots won't even be sold.

Those who saved their tickets for this shall be rewarded!


----------



## brownboy102

Justin said:


> Yup, lots of leftovers like I've mentioned in many posts would probably happen. I actually think we're gonna have far more leftovers than there are enough tickets around to purchase and lots won't even be sold.
> 
> Those who saved their tickets for this shall be rewarded!



i didnt even realize there would be a restock at the end, i'm very angry


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> Fingers crossed that our 1st place poetry winner can nab a black feather. She wants it so bad!!! Good luck Pen!!!


Awww, this is so sweet!! ... I do want this very badly! It was in my Checkout and I lost it earlier today ... Hopefully I can snag it on the next Shop open!! 

I am having troubles liking posts! It seems to be disconnected ... Is anyone else having this trouble, or is it an iPad glitch!? ... I don't want any glitches when I try for my black feather!


----------



## Pokemanz

The Pennifer said:


> I am having troubles liking posts! It seems to be disconnected ... Is anyone else having this trouble, or is it an iPad glitch!? ... I don't want any glitches when I try for my black feather!



I haven't been able to like posts for a while either. Also I made a thread earlier and the buying/selling/ect tag option wasn't there. The staff must be working on things.


----------



## The Pennifer

Pokemanz said:


> I haven't been able to like posts for a while either. Also I made a thread earlier and the buying/selling/ect tag option wasn't there. The staff must be working on things.


Aw, ok ... That makes me feel better ... Maybe it has to do with our "pinkness" ? Lol


----------



## Justin

Pokemanz said:


> I haven't been able to like posts for a while either. Also I made a thread earlier and the buying/selling/ect tag option wasn't there. The staff must be working on things.



Yep, "pinkness" glitches! Both should be fixed now.


----------



## Bowie

Hoping investing all my tickets in the eShop raffle was worth it, 'cause this restock sounds good as well!

In the end I'm sure everyone will get something, though. I got my trophy, after all (and a pink name is obviously the greatest gift of all).


----------



## The Pennifer

Yay! My "Like" feature is now restored!  ... And I'm still pink!


----------



## DaCoSim

Heyden said:


> I'm pretty sure she's got it in the bag ;] theres gonna 5 restocked (probably) and only 2 contest winners with enough for 1 haha



I sure hope so!!! If not, good lord we gonna be scampering for a good while to come up with the moneys for that!!! Lol!!!


----------



## SockHead

did i miss the rave


----------



## Vizionari

Good luck guys at the second restock c:


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> I sure hope so!!! If not, good lord we gonna be scampering for a good while to come up with the moneys for that!!! Lol!!!



No worries!  I GOT IT!!


----------



## aleshapie

The Pennifer said:


> No worries!  I GOT IT!!



Pen! Its great! So glad you were able to get it! Woot woot!!


----------



## The Pennifer

aleshapie said:


> Pen! Its great! So glad you were able to get it! Woot woot!!


Thank you, and thanks for rooting for me!! ... I am very happy and content ... Now I just have to decide what to display!! 
I really shouldn't be this excited over little bits of pixelated art, but I am! And, not ashamed to admit it


----------



## Pokemanz

Wow, I'm surprised at all the stock left. There should be plenty left for everybody.


----------



## Lancelot

Theres still a black feather left ;O


----------



## Amilee

thank you for this amazing event again <3
cant wait for next time


----------



## Jake

I was going to post this in the Pokemon Tournament thread, but I'm too late and it'll be hidden soon so I'll post it here instead.
If you're interested in watching the battles from the Pokemon Tournament finals, you can watch *Bosca* vs *Darkbrussel* with the code *B94W-WWWW-WW4N-PXDF*, and you can watch the final match between *KarlaKGB* and *Zigzag991* with the code *9LQG-WWWW-WW4N-SYJY*.


----------



## debinoresu

omg theres so much stock? i guess everyone ran out of tickets by now and got what they wanted. gl to people who are waiting for the floodgates of them being accessible by everyone


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh I wish I could opt in on getting the patch from collectibles raffle

since current plans if they go well would leave me with 4 tickets

and I mean only being in this fair aside, it's basically a straight-up loss in every other way. can't trade or sell+lowest ticket value of any of the collectibles


----------



## LambdaDelta

PICO@LUV setup completed


----------



## seliph

lole thx


----------



## Vizionari

got me a star wand


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well. I got what I wanted.

(I'm so sorry for my inactivity.)


----------



## LambdaDelta

seriously debating on gambling on animated glow wand or securing patch

hooray for being literally one ticket short


----------



## skarmoury

I'm sad and I'm mad and I'm bitter bc I can't get my cart to update and I just really want a star glow wand and agh I'll stop complaining. 
(It's been 8 minutes and my cart is still updating, why is dorm net so sucky ( )


----------



## Vizionari

LambdaDelta said:


> seriously debating on gambling on animated glow wand or securing patch
> 
> hooray for being literally one ticket short


Same tbh


----------



## seliph

skarmoury said:


> I'm sad and I'm mad and I'm bitter bc I can't get my cart to update and I just really want a star glow wand and agh I'll stop complaining.
> (It's been 8 minutes and my cart is still updating, why is dorm net so sucky ( )



Don't wait for your cart, just hit checkout after you've clicked buy on something. It'll still be there.


----------



## Rio_

I'm so happy I managed to get my star glow wand! ★

Now to decide whether to go for the amiibo raffle or amiibo card raffle... maybe I'll wait until right before closing time to see which one has less entries


----------



## skarmoury

nvll said:


> Don't wait for your cart, just hit checkout after you've clicked buy on something. It'll still be there.



I did that multiple times while the cart was still loading and the checkout screen showed me nothing. 
I got another pink feather though so hopefully someone would be willing to trade... ; v;


----------



## seliph

skarmoury said:


> I did that multiple times while the cart was still loading and the checkout screen showed me nothing.
> I got another pink feather though so hopefully someone would be willing to trade... ; v;



Oh D: That's never happened for me
I'm sure someone will be selling/trading eventually


----------



## Justin

Hi there, heads up that there was a mistake on my part and the white feather was never available in this restock, despite there being a few leftover. I'm working on a solution here but in the meantime, I'd suggest not spending your tickets yet if you'd be able to afford one. If you already purchased items in this restock, you should probably hold off on trading/selling right now.


----------



## Sholee

Justin said:


> Hi there, heads up that there was a mistake on my part and the white feather was never available in this restock, despite there being a few leftover. I'm working on a solution here but in the meantime, I'd suggest not spending your tickets yet if you'd be able to afford one. If you already purchased items in this restock, you should probably hold off on trading/selling right now.



literally just traded my remaining 12 tickets 5 mins before this was realized *dies*


----------



## skarmoury

Justin said:


> Hi there, heads up that there was a mistake on my part and the white feather was never available in this restock, despite there being a few leftover. I'm working on a solution here but in the meantime, I'd suggest not spending your tickets yet if you'd be able to afford one. If you already purchased items in this restock, you should probably hold off on trading/selling right now.



WHY ONLY NOW JUSTIN. D:
(Am I able to get back my tickets from the restock today since I had no prior knowledge about the white feather? ; -; )


----------



## seliph

Sholee said:


> literally just traded my remaining 12 tickets 5 mins before this was realized *dies*



They're worth like 30 tickets so you're fine anyways


----------



## Sholee

nvll said:


> They're worth like 30 tickets so you're fine anyways



I had 54 in total, but didn't see the feather (had assumed the winners bought them all) so bought star wands instead and 1 common feather to sell, so yeahh it kind of mattered.


----------



## seliph

Sholee said:


> I had 54 in total, but didn't see the feather (had assumed the winners bought them all) so bought star wands instead and 1 common feather to sell, so yeahh it kind of mattered.



Oh

Well RIP


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vizionari said:


> Same tbh



petition to make patch free to everyone that participated, giving refunds to those that bought before


----------



## aleshapie

Sholee said:


> I had 54 in total, but didn't see the feather (had assumed the winners bought them all) so bought star wands instead and 1 common feather to sell, so yeahh it kind of mattered.



Go on STRIKE!


----------



## LambdaDelta

revert sholee's restock purchases

#justice4sholee


----------



## Justin

Unfortunately, there was an error where the White Feather did not appear to everyone in the latest restock.

If you spent tickets since the most recent restock (7:00PM Fair Time) equal or greater than enough to purchase a White Feather (30 Tickets) in addition to your current ticket amount, you may PM me to have those items refunded for a chance to purchase a White Feather in 23 hours from now at 7:00PM Fair Time Monday, September 5th. (the Fair will now close one day later) We will restock any refunded items at that time as well. Make sure to include as many details in your PM as possible in regards to which items. Also, you will need to PM me with a reasonable amount of advance warning prior to the new restock of course. I can't do a refund if you PM me 15 minutes before!

If you already sold something you purchased to another user, you will have to sort out a refund/re-trade with them first as I don't think I should override sales that have already occurred despite this. It's not their fault.

There are currently 6 White Feathers available, so keep that in mind in regards to your chances and deciding whether it's worth bothering!

Once again, I apologize for the trouble. I simply forgot to change the settings on the White Feather when opening up the stock to everyone after the winner exclusivity. This is the best solution I can envision.


----------



## Liamslash

So what if the people brought star wands and got a refund but don't manage to get a white feather, will you give them the star wands back?


----------



## Justin

Liamslash said:


> So what if the people brought star wands and got a refund but don't manage to get a white feather, will you give them the star wands back?



They'll have to purchase them again at the new restock. It's a bit of a risk in that regard; they could not get it back. But that's the fairest as it's exactly how it would have worked at the original restock if the White Feather was there.


----------



## Liamslash

Justin said:


> They'll have to purchase them again at the new restock. It's a bit of a risk in that regard; they could not get it back. But that's the fairest as it's exactly how it would have worked at the original restock if the White Feather was there.



Oh so all the refunded items get restocked, I got you.


Right


----------



## Araie

Will the raffles still be closing tomorrow?


----------



## Justin

Araie said:


> Will the raffles still be closing tomorrow?



No, I'll be delaying everything by a day. They'll close Tuesday.


----------



## King Dorado

Will the contest winners get to keep their pink usernames until the next Fair?

That would be pretty swank...


----------



## Justin

Re-posting for visibility.



Justin said:


> Unfortunately, there was an error where the White Feather did not appear to everyone in the latest restock.
> 
> If you spent tickets since the most recent restock (7:00PM Fair Time) equal or greater than enough to purchase a White Feather (30 Tickets) in addition to your current ticket amount, you may PM me to have those items refunded for a chance to purchase a White Feather in 23 hours from now at 7:00PM Fair Time Monday, September 5th. (the Fair will now close one day later) We will restock any refunded items at that time as well. Make sure to include as many details in your PM as possible in regards to which items. Also, you will need to PM me with a reasonable amount of advance warning prior to the new restock of course. I can't do a refund if you PM me 15 minutes before!
> 
> If you already sold something you purchased to another user, you will have to sort out a refund/re-trade with them first as I don't think I should override sales that have already occurred despite this. It's not their fault.
> 
> There are currently 6 White Feathers available, so keep that in mind in regards to your chances and deciding whether it's worth bothering!
> 
> Once again, I apologize for the trouble. I simply forgot to change the settings on the White Feather when opening up the stock to everyone after the winner exclusivity. This is the best solution I can envision.


----------



## ACNLover10

Is it possible for me to refund my fossil raffle tickets so I can enter the moon wand raffle and the leftover raffle?


----------



## Flyffel

Just saw the counter hit 1 day 0 hours 0 minutes 0 seconds.


----------



## Kirbystarship

what will happen to the items that hasn't sold out like the pink feather?


----------



## King Dorado

Flyffel said:


> Just saw the counter hit 1 day 0 hours 0 minutes 0 seconds.



spoopy.....

thanks Jubs for fixing the white feather snafu for the peoples...


----------



## skarmoury

Kirbystarship said:


> what will happen to the items that hasn't sold out like the pink feather?



*whispers* giveawayyyyy.......
Lol just kidding, I don't know haha. They'll just probably bring them back to the drawing board for next fair.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kirbystarship said:


> what will happen to the items that hasn't sold out like the pink feather?



They go to purgatory.


----------



## Justin

Yep, no plans to do anything with un-sold collectibles. There's no need or reason to put them on sale as they are simply digital items we create from thin air. That would also just enrage anyone who already spent tickets on them.

It just means this time I probably went _too generous_ on the winner stock.  Whereas last Fair, it was probably a little too few. Will have to meet somewhere in the middle next time.

Be sure to spend all of your tickets on any collectibles or raffles ASAP! Everything closes in less than 24 hours from this post.



ACNLover10 said:


> Is it possible for me to refund my fossil raffle tickets so I can enter the moon wand raffle and the leftover raffle?



Probably not as there's a reason we call them leftover raffles and are left until the very end. We don't want them to be purchased over other raffles or items.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Yep, no plans to do anything with un-sold collectibles. There's no need or reason to put them on sale as they are simply digital items we create from thin air. That would also just in-rage anyone who already spent tickets on them.
> 
> It just means this time I probably went _too generous_ on the winner stock.  Whereas last Fair, it was probably a little too few. Will have to meet somewhere in the middle next time.
> 
> Be sure to spend all of your tickets on any collectibles or raffles ASAP! Everything closes in less than 24 hours from this post.



When will I be able to trade my snowglobe for hundreds of dollars IRL


----------



## seliph

A better solution for the leftovers: Give them all to me


----------



## Loveablegal

Thanks staff for a great fair. I had fun can't wait to see future TBT events.


----------



## Sholee

Channeling all my future luck for moon crescent wand raffle!


----------



## King Dorado

Sholee said:


> Channeling all my future luck for moon crescent wand raffle!



_:::intercepts Sholee's future good luck:::
_
muwahahaha!

don't worry, Sholee, if i win it i'll trade it to you for your special snowflake!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If I win the moon wand, one thing I will have trouble with is which apple should I give it to. My apple collectibles would love it if they get a crescent moon wand.


----------



## King Dorado

I was wondering-- will the next Fair have a staff favorites prize for best post about Skittles??




Apple2012 said:


> If I win the moon wand, one thing I will have trouble with is which apple should I give it to. My apple collectibles would love it if they get a crescent moon wand.



they should fight for it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> they should fight for it!



No. These apples must behave. No matter which ones get the moon wand, they all deserve two collectibles each (one birthstone and one other collectible).


----------



## brownboy102

lmao the counter is going up


----------



## You got mail!

I expected confetti or something when it reached 0


----------



## seliph

F A I R I S K I L L


----------



## debinoresu

wh


----------



## Coach

I guess the shop staying open late was good for someone because they bought a patch after the deadline


----------



## Togekid

rip me if admins delay raffles again because im really hoping to get spirit of justice and i wont have enough money if i dont win


----------



## Javocado

I hope lady luck and her Crescent Moon Wand shine down on me!!


----------



## Trystin

Wait what why is it counting upwards?


----------



## Paperboy012305

It should be over. Are they letting us have unlimited time so we have a chance to spend our tickets?


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> It should be over. Are they letting us have unlimited time so we have a chance to spend our tickets?



If I had to guess, the timer will probably end at 11:59 tonight.


----------



## Togekid

Araie said:


> If I had to guess, the timer will probably end at 11:59 tonight.



We're all in different time zones though. It's Wednesday for me!


----------



## aleshapie

When will the raffle be held? I see the fair shop is gone now.


----------



## Togekid

TENSION
thine admins hath awoken from thine slumber following thy events of thy fair


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh. Its gone. I guess it was just a glitch.


----------



## Trystin

rAfFlES?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I already miss the fair shop.


----------



## Araie

mayorjoe said:


> We're all in different time zones though. It's Wednesday for me!



I meant as in PT time, sorry; I think that's the timezone they go by.

EDIT: Nope, it's EST.


----------



## aleshapie

Araie said:


> I meant as in PT time, sorry; I think that's the timezone they go by.



Fair Time is EST (which is my time zone) and it is 8:53 pm on Tuesday here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

aleshapie said:


> Fair Time is EST (which is my time zone) and it is 8:53 pm on Tuesday here.



It's 7:54 from where I am right now.


----------



## Araie

aleshapie said:


> Fair Time is EST (which is my time zone) and it is 8:53 pm on Tuesday here.



Long story short, I suck at recognizing and coverting time zones.


----------



## Togekid

Araie said:


> I meant as in PT time, sorry; I think that's the timezone they go by.



My bad, they've closed the shop now, so they probably weren't going by any particular time zone, just a bit delayed.


----------



## Araie

mayorjoe said:


> My bad, they've closed the shop now, so they probably weren't going by any particular time zone, just a bit delayed.



Man, I thought I really got it this time... that's when they usually close things like that, anyway.


----------



## Togekid

Araie said:


> Long story short, I suck at recognizing and coverting time zones.



Also, happy one year join anniversairy! *internet party*


----------



## Araie

mayorjoe said:


> Also, happy one year join anniversairy! *internet party*



Awww thank you <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples

For an easy time zone conversion:

GMT is 6 hours after CST (Texas time)
NZT is 6 hours before CST
EST is one hour after CST
PST is two hours before CST


----------



## aleshapie

Apple2012 said:


> For an easy time zone conversion:
> 
> GMT is 6 hours after CST (Texas time)
> NZT is 6 hours before CST
> EST is one hour after CST
> PST is two hours before CST



It says this at the very bottom of the page. 

"All times are GMT -4. The time now is 08:58 PM."


----------



## Alolan_Apples

aleshapie said:


> It says this at the very bottom of the page.
> 
> "All times are GMT -4. The time now is 08:58 PM."



It says GMT -5 according to my profile.

Where is Jeremy from? New York?


----------



## Trystin

MST. 6:11 PM right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

#PHXhasItsOwnTMZokGuys?


----------



## Liamslash

aleshapie said:


> It says this at the very bottom of the page.
> 
> "All times are GMT -4. The time now is 08:58 PM."



"All times are GMT +1. The time now is 02:44 AM."

I think it's different for everyone depending on your time zone.


----------



## Justin

*Raffle Winners*​
*Animal Crossing Perler Bead Sprite with Prize Pack*







*Winners:*
Charlise
Maxibear42​

*Animal Crossing Fossil Pillow with Prize Pack*






*Winner:*
Idfldnsndt​

*Animal Crossing amiibo Card Pack*






*Winners:*
marylu
Crash​

*Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer Download Code (NA)*






*Winner:*
kazaf​

*Nintendo amiibo of Your Choice*






*Winners:*
Coach
KaydeeKrunk​

*Nintendo eShop Gift Card*






*Winners:*
DarkDesertFox
TykiButterfree
peoyne​

*Crescent Moon Wand Leftover Tickets Raffle*






*Winner:*




By the way of video, because that's the *cool thing* to *do now*.


Spoiler



Karmen0730




*Super Duper Mega Leftover Tickets Raffle*






















*Winner:*
Debra - Red Feather
Shinrai - Yellow Feather
roseflower - Green Feather
Loveablegal - Blue Feather
thoraofasgard - Flower Glow Wand
GoldieJoan - Flower Glow Wand
maeki - Flower Glow Wand
Ani - Heart Glow Wand
ThePhil - Heart Glow Wand
Rosetti - Heart Glow Wand​


Collectible prizes will be distributed by myself soon. Non-collectible prizes will be handled by Jeremy, you can expect a PM from him soon with more information on claiming your prize. This goes for the non-raffle purchases as well.

Congratulations to all of our winners!


----------



## Cory

R
R I
R I G
R I G G 
R I G G E 
R I G G E D
R I G G E
R I G G 
R I G
R I 
R


----------



## Vizionari

congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Araie

Congratulations to all the raffle winners!


----------



## chapstick

YAY YAY YAY I NEVER WIN ANYTHING THANK YOU TBT GODS THIS WON'T BE FORGOTTEN


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to the winners. Will you hold another Fair next year? And what will happen to our tickets? I don't even know who the winner of the Crescent Moon Glow Wand is.


----------



## Laudine

Congrats to the raffle winners, so excited for you guys!! 

I'm so glad Maxi won the perler raffle too, I knew she really wanted it and the prize pack as well. Congrats!!


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Congrats to the winners. Will you hold another Fair next year? And what will happen to our tickets? I don't even know who the winner of the Crescent Moon Glow Wand is.



It was Karmen0730; it's in the spoiler.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Araie said:


> It was Karmen0730; it's in the spoiler.


I know who it was. I didn't want to spoil it. What I meant was I don't even know who the winner is. The user seems obscure/new.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It appears that I lost the raffle of winning the moon wand. I don't think I will ever get one either. They were designed for this year's fair, and it's very unlikely to come back. But I hope they return someday so I can get another chance to get one.


----------



## Cascade

Congratulations to all the *winners*.


----------



## roseflower

Yay I can?t believe I won something, thank you Is this the reality? 

Congrats to all the raffle winners!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So when will the banners revert back to normal? I saw that the fair boards are closed, and the fair shop is gone.

EDIT: It's gone now. But I still have a screenshot of some pictures of the fair. I may post later.


----------



## pandapples

Congrats to all the raffle winners!


----------



## hestu

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> I know who it was. I didn't want to spoil it. What I meant was I don't even know who the winner is. The user seems obscure/new.



Oh, I see what you mean now. Yeah, I can definitely agree with you on that.

EDIT: I just looked him up. He's a Junior Member who has 20 posts apparently.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Araie said:


> Oh, I see what you mean now. Yeah, I can definitely agree with you on that.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked him up. He's a Junior Member who has 20 posts apparently.



That's a wonderful achievement for him. He won one of the best collectibles very early in his membership. That's good first impressions!

Yes, I had things like that too. I remember winning a TBT People's Choice Award after almost four months of my membership here.


----------



## King Dorado

congrats to all the winners!

ah-- i thought the original announcement that there would be moonglow raffle said there would be like 4 of them or something?
 it was mentioned that leftovers, plural, would be raffled, wasnt it??


----------



## Alolan_Apples

King Dad said:


> congrats to all the winners!
> 
> ah-- i thought the original announcement that there would be moonglow raffle said there would be like 4 of them or something?
> it was mentioned that leftovers, plural, would be raffled, wasnt it??



I believed that only one can win the moon wand raffle. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Congratulations to the raffle winners!!


----------



## The Pennifer

Well, CONGRATULATIONS!!! to all the raffle winners!
trying not to be jealous of that Moonglow Wand or the Perler Bead ... Little green eyed sob!
... But srsly happy for all the winners!


----------



## Aniko

Congratulation to all the winners! =)


----------



## LambdaDelta

the forums look emptier now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> the forums look emptier now



Yes they do. I'm already used to the TBT Fair banner by now, and now it's taken down.

I predict that by Halloween, the remnants of the TBT Fair 2016 will be gone from the staff's planning.


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats raffle winners!!!!!! Thx again mods for the best fair ever!!!


----------



## brownboy102

jitsin sounds like a nerd


----------



## sej

Congrats raffle winners! <3


----------



## Aquari

rest in sample text, 2016 fair!, you will be remembered!


----------



## Togekid

Congrats everyone!

eShop be mine
I will never forget you
The cookie in the clip is like the eShop card leaving my hopes and dreams behind





rip


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Omg bless. Thank you.


----------



## r a t

Congrats to all the raffle winners!!
(And tyvm for the heart wand)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Yesss I'm really happy I won the raffle I wanted most. Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonio

What's in the prize pack?


----------



## King Dorado

Shattered said:


> What's in the prize pack?



an everlasting gobstopper, for starters...


----------



## DaCoSim

King Dad said:


> an everlasting gobstopper, for starters...



Snicker snicker....

The snozzberries taste like snozzberries.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg I won a raffle!  Congrats to all of the winners! I like the video for the glow wand raffle.


----------



## Flyffel

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Sholee

congrats to all the winners!! and thank you to the staff again! Can't wait til next year's fair~


----------



## Coach

I won the raffle I was going for!  

Congrats to all of the other winners, and thanks to the staff for the awesome fair!


----------



## Pearls

Omg I won a raffle


----------



## Crash

wow I never win anything, omg. congrats to all the other winners! <3


----------



## Ani

thank you justin.


----------



## Bowie

Congratulations to all the winners! I'm a bit disappointed because I actually spent all of my tickets on the raffles. Oh well. At least I still have my pink username!


----------



## King Dorado

Bowie said:


> Congratulations to all the winners! I'm a bit disappointed because I actually spent all of my tickets on the raffles. Oh well. At least I still have my pink username!



and the trophy is permanent!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I already miss the fair. It was fun.

I still wish I won the crescent moon wand, but it's over. Unless if the staff brings it back for the next fair or somewhere in the future, there's no way I could ever win one. Maybe a Pokeball/red hammer like raffle in the future would be fun, i don't know.


----------



## Vizionari

Can we get an official gallery of Laudine's beautiful graphics for the fair?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Uh... I am not sure where to post this but, uh. I'm a tad weirded out by it.


Spoiler:  





















...
My entry predicted the future...?


----------



## Alienfish

^dang that's creepy.. idk who did the lower one but haah x))


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Sheila said:


> ^dang that's creepy.. idk who did the lower one but haah x))


Ok I am going off topic here.

It's an official sticker that will come with the Animal Crossing x Hello Kitty collaboration amiibo cards.
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/amiibo/lineup/me2b/index.html
http://www.4gamer.net/games/113/G011334/20160902101/

One pack will come with 2 cards and 1 sticker, instead of the regular 3 cards in Japan.


----------



## Alienfish

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> It's an official sticker that will come with the Animal Crossing x Hello Kitty collaboration amiibo cards.
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/amiibo/lineup/me2b/index.html
> http://www.4gamer.net/games/113/G011334/20160902101/
> 
> One pack will come with 2 cards and 1 sticker.



ahh i see ;3 still cool/creepy though with the coicindence (?)?


----------



## trinity.

I FOUND MYSELF IN THE VIDEO
0:33
^^ my entertainment lolol


----------



## maekii

Justin said:


> *maeki* - Flower Glow Wand



You spelled my username wrong.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

TFW you didn't think you'd win anything and you win something. WOO HOO! Congrats to me and the other winners of the raffles!


----------



## Antonio

How big is the fossil pillow?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So how much did you enjoy running the fair, admins and mods? I would have a lot of fun if I ran my own event.


----------



## Charlise

ayyy I won a raffle. So excited!


----------



## Peter

Apple2012 said:


> So how much did you enjoy running the fair, admins and mods? I would have a lot of fun if I ran my own event.



I personally loved running both my contest and my event - looking through the entries for them was great and I loved how creative everybody got! Hearing that a lot of people enjoyed themselves during the fair has been amazing, especially since it's the first forum event I have been staff for here - makes all that planning worthwhile. 

I feel very lucky to be a part of such a great staff team; and a part of the wonderful community here in general on TBT! 

Here's to many more forum events .


----------



## Trystin

Shattered said:


> How big is the fossil pillow?



9" in diameter


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Peter said:


> I personally loved running both my contest and my event - looking through the entries for them was great and I loved how creative everybody got! Hearing that a lot of people enjoyed themselves during the fair has been amazing, especially since it's the first forum event I have been staff for here - makes all that planning worthwhile.
> 
> I feel very lucky to be a part of such a great staff team; and a part of the wonderful community here in general on TBT!
> 
> Here's to many more forum events .



I'm glad that you're enjoying the event.

And have you gotten your mayor back already? The fair is over, so he should return.


----------



## You got mail!

Looking forward to receiving my prize pack  thank you staff


----------



## Bowie

Bye, bye, pink username! Fun while it lasted.


----------



## Charlise

Bowie said:


> Bye, bye, pink username! Fun while it lasted.



Aw it should have been permanent


----------



## You got mail!

Has anyone received any info after they put their address for shipping? I don't mean to be rude but I'm just wondering


----------



## Nicole.

You got mail! said:


> Has anyone received any info after they put their address for shipping? I don't mean to be rude but I'm just wondering



It's not a rude question at all, it's seems to be curiosity more than anything. I haven't received any information regarding my prize but everything comes to those that wait!


----------



## Charlise

You got mail! said:


> Has anyone received any info after they put their address for shipping? I don't mean to be rude but I'm just wondering



Surprisingly no... I even sent Jeremy a PM because I made a mistake while submitting it and I still don't have any info.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Physical prizes should be sent out within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## N e s s

Tom said:


> Physical prizes should be sent out within the next couple of weeks.



tom is DUMB lol


----------



## oath2order

Sooo

I notice nobody said anything about the video or looked at the tabs Justin had open

[image removed]

Red balloon doesn't exist yet and how dare you delete a white feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples

oath2order said:


> Sooo
> 
> I notice nobody said anything about the video or looked at the tabs Justin had open
> 
> [image eaten by apples]
> 
> Red balloon doesn't exist yet and how dare you delete a white feather



Not just that, but the yellow balloon didn't make it either. And the blue and green balloons were retired just for the glow wands to show up.

The failure to sell remaining white feathers, purple feathers, and pink feathers has to do with how the four common feathers were priced higher than last year's, as well as the two basic glow wands being 15 tickets instead of 10 tickets. Worse yet, it was three weeks of activities rather than four weeks of activities.

And yes, I still want the moon wand, even if the site staff is less likely to return the moon wand for a future event. But I have accepted the fact that I'm not going to get everything I want, and I accepted that fact since I was 11 or 12 (somewhere around there).


----------



## Liamslash

oath2order said:


> Sooo
> 
> I notice nobody said anything about the video or looked at the tabs Justin had open
> 
> [image removed]
> 
> Red balloon doesn't exist yet and how dare you delete a white feather



I did for all the raffles!


----------



## brownboy102

oath2order said:


> Sooo
> 
> I notice nobody said anything about the video or looked at the tabs Justin had open
> 
> [image removed]
> 
> Red balloon doesn't exist yet and how dare you delete a white feather



I like how you just see "[Image removed]" now


----------



## Loveablegal

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## You got mail!

Physicial prizes or riot
I'm going to be real here, what's taking so long? I know you have busy lives but this waiting is killing all of us. I want word from Jeremy


----------



## OviRy8

You got mail! said:


> Physicial prizes or riot
> I'm going to be real here, what's taking so long? I know you have busy lives but this waiting is killing all of us. I want word from Jeremy



Guess you could say _we didn't get mail._I'm sorry I know that was terrible plz don't kill me.


----------



## ZebraQueen

You got mail! said:


> Physicial prizes or riot
> I'm going to be real here, what's taking so long? I know you have busy lives but this waiting is killing all of us. I want word from Jeremy


I second this
I want my peler bead soon


----------



## Jeremy

The prize packs take a while to put together, guys! Especially 50 of them!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was going to ask you a question Jeremy, but then again, I didn't want to ruin the surprise, so there's no question this time.


----------



## OviRy8

Jeremy said:


> The prize packs take a while to put together, guys! Especially 50 of them!



So then do 10 one day the ship 'em the next. The same day you ship that 10, create another 10. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

OviRy8 said:


> So then do 10 one day the ship 'em the next. The same day you ship that 10, create another 10. Rinse, repeat.



I really don't think you guys understand how much detail and effort Jeremy puts into this. It's a bit more than throwing some stickers into an envelope and mailing them out.


----------



## Liamslash

Someone post the pictures Jeremy drew a couple years back please
godspeed


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I had a dream last night that people were getting the fossil pillows I wanted to cry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I mean one thing I kind of enjoy is forgetting I have something coming so that when i get it it's a big surprise! I buy things I forget about all the time, cause I only pay attention and track my amazon stuff so I'll forget if I buy stuff from other sites and when it shows up it makes me so happy, I am pretty sure I'll forget(like i had until I saw this thread was getting posts on it still) again about it and then I'll just get a surprise amiibo in the mail! Hurray! Christmas came early!

Gotta cut some slack because these are just a couple of people behind this, not some huge multi-media distribution center so you can't get 2 day shipping.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Gotta cut some slack because these are just a couple of people behind this, not some huge multi-media distribution center so you can't get 2 day shipping.



Yeah, I honestly don't mind the wait. It'll come when it comes


----------



## chapstick

Idfldnsndt said:


> I had a dream last night that people were getting the fossil pillows I wanted to cry



i had a dream like that last week omg


----------



## Nicole.

Thank you for the cards, received them today. Will add them to my collection!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Nicole. said:


> Thank you for the cards, received them today. Will add them to my collection!


Ooh cool! You got your prize? I can't wait until mine comes.


----------



## You got mail!

Nicole. said:


> Thank you for the cards, received them today. Will add them to my collection!



Did you recieve a pm or a notice about them being shipped?
Please tell me


----------



## You got mail!

I can't believe it's been about a month and most people have yet to recieve their prizes
Unbelievable


----------



## Bunnilla

You got mail! said:


> I can't believe it's been about a month and most people have yet to recieve their prizes
> Unbelievable



The staff are trying their best, give them some time  especially if you live all the way across the globe not in NA


----------



## You got mail!

ShayminSkies said:


> The staff are trying their best, give them some time  especially if you live all the way across the globe not in NA


I understand they're not Amazon prime and I'm a patient person but when it takes this long, it's where I draw the line. And I'm in NA. I believe the 2014 fair prizes came earlier than this. They should at least warn us it will take this long in the first place.


----------



## Nightmares

You got mail! said:


> I understand they're not Amazon prime and I'm a patient person but when it takes this long, it's where I draw the line. And I'm in NA. I believe the 2014 fair prizes came earlier than this. They should at least warn us it will take this long in the first place.



You can't really complain about these things when they're free


----------



## Nicole.

You got mail! said:


> Did you recieve a pm or a notice about them being shipped?
> Please tell me



I didn't receive a PM or a notice before they were shipped, no. I was wondering what on earth I had ordered from Amazon until I opened the packaging. Was very confused! 



You got mail! said:


> I can't believe it's been about a month and most people have yet to recieve their prizes
> Unbelievable



Everything comes to those that wait! Your prize will get to you eventually, it will take time. Please appreciate this!


----------



## LambdaDelta

You got mail! said:


> I can't believe it's been about a month and most people have yet to recieve their prizes
> Unbelievable



this reads like a trump tweet


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Nightmares said:


> You can't really complain about these things when they're free



That's not really true. People put in a lot of work for their submissions and are just generally wondering when they'll get their prizes for their effort. I already messaged about the eShop card which was said to be "sent out sometime this week." That was 3 weeks ago and I never got it.


----------



## Tensu

You got mail! said:


> I can't believe it's been about a month and most people have yet to recieve their prizes
> Unbelievable



Remember that the TBT staff isn't a company, it's just a couple of people. The fair was a relatively huge event and it must've taken a load of time to organize it all. There were many other prizes that were shipped out so it was a lot for a small group of people. I'm not excusing the fact that the shipping takes so long, but cut them some slack.


----------



## You got mail!

Yeah, yeah, I'm outnumbered. Get on with your day people

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm curious to see the so called "effort" in these prizes packaging. I'll believe it when I see it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also they had the time to make a collectible but not the time to send the prizes?


----------



## Jeremy

Hey all. Although I understand the eagerness to receive your prizes, it does take a good amount of time to prepare and mail all of them. As some of you may remember from the previous Fair, the prize packs contained a lot of different parts including one that worked with a feature on the forum. The prizes are a little more complex than just sending a letter or package in the mail right away.

Like Azure mentioned above, it's just a couple of us putting these prizes together for nearly a hundred different members across multiple countries. We also have busy lives outside of running the forum. I know Oblivia has nearly all of the bead sprites completed, but has had a couple of personal emergencies she's had to attend to and will have the rest done soon. I'm also still putting together the prize packs, but it's best if they are mailed around the same time and there are a lot to be made.

As for the other prizes, we didn't want to send them out too much earlier than everything else, but started shipping them this past week. So eShop gift cards, amiibos, and amiibo cards should all be arriving soon. Thanks for being patient as we continue to put the prizes together from this TBT Fair!


----------



## You got mail!

Then tell us in the first place
God this wait is killing me so much


----------



## LambdaDelta

You got mail! said:


> Also they had the time to make a collectible but not the time to send the prizes?



I seriously doubt most of the collectible icons take any more than a few hours to make, and certainly far less time to code into the database. 

Plus, for all we know, the collectible could've been "made" even before prize packs and stuff were being put together, and just had been held off until it was seasonally appropriate.


----------



## You got mail!

I apologize for being so cranky, it's just that it's my first fair and Yeah I was pretty much too eager to recieve them. I'll be patient and they'll come when they come.


----------



## Nightmares

--


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jeremy said:


> As for the other prizes, we didn't want to send them out too much earlier than everything else, but started shipping them this past week. So eShop gift cards, amiibos, and amiibo cards should all be arriving soon. Thanks for being patient as we continue to put the prizes together from this TBT Fair!


Hurray! Can't wait to get my amiibo soon, thanks so much!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hurray! Can't wait to get my amiibo soon, thanks so much!



Which amiibo did you pick?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Idfldnsndt said:


> Which amiibo did you pick?



I am pretty sure I picked Kicks, because he's adorable.


----------



## Tensu

You got mail! said:


> I apologize for being so cranky, it's just that it's my first fair and Yeah I was pretty much too eager to recieve them. I'll be patient and they'll come when they come.



No need to apologize! I understand how exciting and hard it is to wait so long for something like that. Just remember that good things come to those who wait!


----------



## King Dorado

don't forget a substantial amount of the staff's time gets consumed by having to monitor and moderate the posts of all you hooligans at this site!!

(also, i think for the new collectible they only had to cut a check to Aronthaer and then copy and paste his design...)


----------



## Oblivia

King Dad said:


> don't forget a substantial amount of the staff's time gets consumed by having to monitor and moderate the posts of all you hooligans at this site!!
> 
> (also, i think for the new collectible they only had to cut a check to Aronthaer and then copy and paste his design...)



Or copy and paste the free-to-use render.


----------



## Crash

got my amiibo cards today! spent a good two minutes staring at the package trying to remember what I ordered from amazon, then decided to actually open it

thank you staff


----------



## Aniko

I got my amiibo cards too!!! Thank you very much!!! I had fun participating at the 2016 fair =)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I wonder when the prize packs are finally finished and shipped? I'm only asking because we haven't got a Halloween event this year. I'm also curious about the next Bell Tree Direct.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder when the prize packs are finally finished and shipped? I'm only asking because we haven't got a Halloween event this year. I'm also curious about the next Bell Tree Direct.


I've been seeing many confirmations of people recieving their Prize Packs, so I suggest checking a mailbox near you!!! Around local postal delivery time today!

That said, there is still time before Halloween. No tease though, I don't wanna repeat red balloon.


----------



## chapstick

still cant believe i won i cant wait


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> I've been seeing many confirmations of people recieving their Prize Packs, so I suggest checking a mailbox near you!!! Around local postal delivery time today!
> 
> That said, there is still time before Halloween. No tease though, I don't wanna repeat red balloon.



I didn't win a prize at a raffle, so I don't need to worry about waiting for something in the mail. However, I do want to catch a yellow letter in the restocks and see what the staff has new to say.


----------



## You got mail!

Tom said:


> I've been seeing many confirmations of people recieving their Prize Packs, so I suggest checking a mailbox near you!!! Around local postal delivery time today!
> 
> .


Proof or I call bluff.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

You got mail! said:


> Proof or I call bluff.


If I could cycle through snaps sent to me earlier today to screenshot, then I would. But alas I cannot, so I'll allow our fellow members post that.


----------



## Cress

Got my stuff today!





There was some more stuff in the card but I don't think I'm supposed to show that so...  But *THE PILLOW IS PERFECT AND I LOVE IT!*
Thanks again staff for a great fair!


----------



## You got mail!

Tom said:


> If I could cycle through snaps sent to me earlier today to screenshot, then I would. But alas I cannot, so I'll allow our fellow members post that.



Understandable. sorry if I was a bit rude. As soon as I read "many", I kinda flipped out since I still did got my prize pack. But hey I'm keeping my cool


----------



## Jeremy

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Got my stuff today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some more stuff in the card but I don't think I'm supposed to show that so...  But *THE PILLOW IS PERFECT AND I LOVE IT!*
> Thanks again staff for a great fair!



For the thing you're talking about, I'll be posting a thread about that tomorrow! I didn't expect that batch of them to get delivered so quickly!  

edit: You can post everything else if you want, maybe just wait on the "piece".


----------



## Idfldnsndt

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Got my stuff today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some more stuff in the card but I don't think I'm supposed to show that so...  But *THE PILLOW IS PERFECT AND I LOVE IT!*
> Thanks again staff for a great fair!


Oh my god I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

You got mail! said:


> Understandable. sorry if I was a bit rude. As soon as I read "many", I kinda flipped out since I still did got my prize pack. But hey I'm keeping my cool


It's coming, promise! Hopefully tomorrow for most!


----------



## You got mail!

Tom said:


> It's coming, promise! Hopefully tomorrow for most!



Thank you Tom  thanks again for the mk races 
That moment when I realize I'll be away from my house for most of the day tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm in the Texas region btw so maybe that's why it's probably arriving tomorrow xp


----------



## Araie

You got mail! said:


> Thank you Tom  thanks again for the mk races
> That moment when I realize I'll be away from my house for most of the day tomorrow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm in the Texas region btw so maybe that's why it's probably arriving tomorrow xp



Same with me! I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## vel

I should've bought a prize pack I feel so left out. Didn't even receive my candy collectibles smh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> For the thing you're talking about, I'll be posting a thread about that tomorrow! I didn't expect that batch of them to get delivered so quickly!
> 
> edit: You can post everything else if you want, maybe just wait on the "piece".



I pretty much knew the secret already after having knowledge from winter of 2015. But thank you very much for being nice to the prize pack winners for giving them a bonus I can't reveal.

To those who got the prize pack: I won't tell you what's gonna happen, but you're gonna love it.


----------



## Jeremy

Apple2012 said:


> I pretty much knew the secret already after having knowledge from winter of 2015. But thank you very much for being nice to the prize pack winners for giving them a bonus I can't reveal.
> 
> To those who got the prize pack: I won't tell you what's gonna happen, but you're gonna love it.



It has nothing to do with anything from 2015!


----------



## vel

Jeremy said:


> It has nothing to do with anything from 2015!



Are you saying that to shake us off the trail? &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> It has nothing to do with anything from 2015!



But still, they're going to enjoy this. It may be different from what I know (something I never heard of), but they will like it.


----------



## mogyay

THANK YOU SO MUCH. prize pack came yesterday. warning for people: I KNOW IT WAS MENTIONED PREVIOUSLY THAT SOME STUFF IS TINY BUT THEY MEAN REAL TINY SO BE CAREFUL


----------



## Heyden

queue australia wait time rip


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well I hope I get mine this week... Well hoping because it's Puerto Rico :/
I'm so patient and hyped for this but at also I'm so impatient because I want it now my prize pack and perler bead


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can't believe how long we kept this thread open. I remember this thread back in the days of the moon wand raffle. I still wished that I won as I tried hard in the Fair activities, but I got better than that. I managed to turn one star wand into 11 apples. I lived up to my username.

My next wish is to run a public site event. I hope my ideas go well.


----------



## chapstick

has anyone gotten the perler beads yet?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Omg what a happy day today it is
Baking class lots of fun
Now my perler bead came <3

thank you so much 

I LOVE IT


----------



## Araie

I just got my package! Thank you guys so so much!


----------



## Capeet

Awww nice, nice! You guys' prizes are looking great! Gotta love the handmade Savannah perler bead sprite and fossil pillows! The prize pack seems real interesting too - especially the secret thingy we can't can in on! Should be something fun, enjoy you guys!

I'll have to aim for one of the physical prizes too next time. Seriously regret not having bought any of them! I love it that these things are handmade by the staff just for this occasion. Makes them all the more special! Thanks for putting the effort into making these prizes.


----------



## OviRy8

Prize packs look great! Can't wait to get mine. Hopefully it'll come on Monday.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Got my little Kicks in the mail, was so excited, it came with a huge stack of packages of Halloween stuff I got so it really was a surprise! He's super cute and I love him!


----------



## Pokemanz

Got mine today! Both beads are so cute and I love them so much. Gotta say a huge thank you to the staff for the event and all you do around here- you're amazing.






Incidentally I was supposed to be getting a Pokemon-themed mousepad today but got these instead.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Got my little Kicks in the mail, was so excited, it came with a huge stack of packages of Halloween stuff I got so it really was a surprise! He's super cute and I love him!



Pics or it didn't happen  kidding


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Idfldnsndt said:


> Pics or it didn't happen  kidding



I'll try to remember to take a picture when I get home but no guarantees.


----------



## cornimer

The prize packs look great!! Hopefully mine will come tomorrow


----------



## Mura

I got my fossil pillow 2 days ago.. It's really nice!


----------



## Jeremy

Closing this thread because the official prize pack thread will be going up shortly, so you can all continue discussing the prizes there!


----------

